# Dog box for my truck



## KentsDad (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello all,

I have been searching high and low for a good dog box for my truck. I currently use a ruff tough crate, that is in the open bed of my truck. It works great for the summer months. However, it is getting colder and would really like something with insulation for the winter.

I have looked all over the place, and have not found anything great. I can find the aluminum crates, uninsulated but nothing with insulation that will fit a full size GSD.

I also found a crate insulation jackets, that I ordered online. But once again don't love it.

I would like it to be two dog, in case I get another dog in the future. I will use the other stall for training equipment.

Any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Build it yourself out of 1" square steel tubing. Easy to weld (with practice) and cheap to buy. Make it the size you want- custom fit, and add insulation that fits your purpose.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/506617-custom-car-kennel-build-2-a.html


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

You could always ask the sled dog people what they use. Dog boxes are very popular with that crowd. I used to belong to the Cascade Sled Dog Club, and they inspired me to one day build dog boxes of my own. Not sure how insulated they are, as most sled dogs already come equipped with their own blankets, but I'm sure you'd be able to figure out something to line the walls with. There are sled dog clubs everywhere, so I'm sure I could find one near you that you could contact to see if they have blueprints or whatever you need. I'm doing a google search for some pics to give you ideas:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

No sled dog clubs in MD or DE, but I found some in nearby PA and NJ.


http://www.sleddogcentral.com/clubs_usa.htm


*Jersey Sands Sled Dog Racing Association* 
_The Jersey Sands Sled Dog Racing Association is a club of that runs races in the NJ Pinelands. Visit our web site for more information._

*New Jersey Sled Dog Club *New Jersey
_The goal of the club is to assist new people, interested in sledding their dogs, to take part in the sport and to enable them to take advantage of the invaluable sledding experiences from local mushers. Another function is to offer educational programs._​ ​ *Delaware Valley Siberian Husky Rescue*_For information about Siberian Husky Adoption or volunteering to foster Siberian Huskies. Central to Eastern PA, Central to Southern NJ, and Northern MD and DE regions_​
*Harnessed to Hope Northern Breed Rescue, Inc.* 
_HTHNBR is a 501(c)(3) nonprofit organization dedicated to rescuing and rehoming Northern Breed dogs in PA, NJ, DE and MD._
​ *Pennsylvania Sled Dog Club *_Well-established club, hosting ISDRA races and other events every year._​ ​ *Tails of the Tundra Siberian Husky Rescue, Inc. *
Colmar, Pennsylvania
_Servicing PA, DE, NJ and MD. Foster and adoption services._​


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

wildo said:


> Build it yourself out of 1" square steel tubing. Easy to weld (with practice) and cheap to buy. Make it the size you want- custom fit, and add insulation that fits your purpose.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/506617-custom-car-kennel-build-2-a.html


Very nice. If I had a garage or room to store my rear seats, I'd be doing the same thing.

OP, I've been looking into a car kennel for the last few weeks. Even hit up PetSmart yesterday to test-fit the dog in a few crates, and realized that anything under 48" of length simply does not work for my dog. She can't fit into a 40" crate with anything even resembling comfort, which makes crate searching very, very difficult.

Here are the various crates/manufacturers I've bookmarked, which may of of use to you:

TransK9 - Dog Cages | Dog Crates | TransK9USA | SUV Crates
Zinger Winger - 




Variocage - 




Impact Case - [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Impact-Case-Collapsible-X-Large-Desert/dp/B00A0VZAGI/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1443338862&sr=1-1&keywords=impact+dog+crate[/ame]

Owens - [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Owens-55033R-Dog-Box/dp/B00AQ65AYE/ref=sr_1_60?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1443340332&sr=1-60&keywords=aluminum+dog+crate[/ame]

East Coast Crates - east-coast-crates
Ace Dog Gear - ACE Dog Gear | ACE Dog Gear

The Ace Dog Gear is the only manufacturer with an available 48" crate: Powder Coated Double Door Full Ventilation Crate .

I believe the second-longest crate is the XXL from Impact, at 42".


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Also found these:

Rhino Dog Kennels - Dog Crates - Heavy Duty Dog Crates - Custom Sizes Available | Rhino Dog Kennels

This site shows an Impact collapsible crate that is supposedly 48" long: Heavy Duty 48 Inch Collapsible Aluminum Dog Crate . I haven't seen a 48" long Impact crate anywhere else, so that's worth checking out (and double checking).


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

More:

Elite K9 - Crates & Kennels: Police K9, Military K9 and Schutzhund Working Dog Equipment

// edit -

Regarding the 48" Impact crate above: Impact's products are rather poorly named. The XXL "Collapsible" crate is indeed 48" long (awesome!), but the XXL "Stationary" crate is 42" long.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I like the Owens 55033 box. Comes with storm panels for winter. Not insulated but I have it under a camper shell. You can throw straw in a box, too.......But it is 38 long, 24 wide - 2 can fit between wheel wells on a full size truck. Shipping of welded boxes is expensive so you find what you want, find a dealer and they ship to them free.


----------



## martinbrown293 (Jul 4, 2019)

counter said:


> You could always ask the sled dog people what they use. Dog boxes are very popular with that crowd. I used to belong to the Cascade Sled Dog Club, and they inspired me to one day build dog boxes of my own. Not sure how insulated they are, as most sled dogs already come equipped with their own blankets, but I'm sure you'd be able to figure out something to line the walls with. There are sled dog clubs everywhere, so I'm sure I could find one near you that you could contact to see if they have blueprints or whatever you need. I'm doing a google search for some pics to give you ideas:
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing i love trucks i am a towing truck driver at Blocked Driveway Towing Brooklyn, and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------

